# 12DPO -- Spotting is it Implantation Bleeding or a chemical pregnancy?



## rockys (Apr 1, 2003)

I know, I know, this is why I am not supposed to test so early. But.

I have known since 10 DPO that I was pregnant. Yesterday I started to spot lightly, red blood. It has continued into the next day and is about the same amount.

Could Implantation bleeding last for two days? Or, when a woman has a chemical pregnancy, does she have a "period" (the miscarriage) early or does the period come at the time she would have normally had her cycle if she were not ever pregnant?

Thanks

Raquel


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

I had a light period (bright red blood) start one evening, and stop the next morning. Since that was obviously not a normal period, I tested and it came up positive. My daughter is about to turn two now.









Give yourself a few more days. Anything is really possible. I've heard of women having somewhat normal periods and then finding out the next month when they missed a period that they were already pregnant.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

If you're having a chemical pg the m/c could begin at any point. If you weren't charting you'd just think AF came a few days late (in my case) or a few days early (which may or may not be your case). I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's just implantation spotting.


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm not completely sure about this, so someone correct me if I'm wrong. But from what I understand you don't actually start to have a high enough amount of HCG in your urine for an HPT to detect until a day or two after implantation has already occurred. If that's true, then that would lead me to believe that it is probably not implantation bleeding.

However, I have read that spotting in pregnancy is normal and can have many different causes, not necessarily miscarriage.

Have you called your doctor or midwife? They can probably do bloodwork to find out what the problem is.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

That is true Candace but the blood dislodged by implantation might not make its way out for several days or it can be caused by the embryo burrowing in further. You don't necessarily see the implantation spotting at the time it happens.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I tested positive 13 DPO and started spotting that night. The spotting ended that same night, although it was certainly heavy enough to scare me and not just brownish in color. The pregnancy was fine and she is a happy 8 month old now!

You could get a blood HCG test and then another one in 48 hours to see if your numbers are doubling. I did that and it reassured me a lot until I was far enough along to have an US and see a heartbeat.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I REALLY hope this is not the case but I have had 2 false positives with HPTs







Having said that I have also had a little spotting in all of my successful pregnancies









Keri


----------



## nataliekat (Dec 3, 2002)

I had red spotting 11 DPO and 12 DPO and tested positive 13 DPO. It could absolutely be implantation spotting (which is what I think I also had). But don't worry if the spotting continues. I spotted off and on for sever weeks during my first trimester, even progressing to what I'd call red bleeding at one point, and then it just stopped and I haven't had a spot since. I'm 6 1/2 months now.

Good luck!


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wasabi*
That is true Candace but the blood dislodged by implantation might not make its way out for several days or it can be caused by the embryo burrowing in further. You don't necessarily see the implantation spotting at the time it happens.

That's a good point.


----------

